# Darkness Under Cold Stones



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

RG
OOC

The silence covering the room -save the sporadic crackling from the fire- is broken by the sounds of feet approaching.

The door to the left of the fireplace opens and a -not beautiful, but definetely pretty- lithe human woman with red long hair enters the room in a rush, with a calmer expression than her actions would suggest.

She surveys the room and fixes her gaze upon the two occupants and closes the door behind herself
"he'll be better tomorrow morning... he'll have to be better" she declares while pointing at the nigh-frozen man. She walks until she is between the beds and takes seat on a small bench, as if expecting something... "so you are a bounty hunter... and you, for your equipment you sure aren't far from the same... you've just gotten a reward, your lives were saved, now you _might_ choose to repay the aid of the Brotherhood of the Flame..."

The door opens again, but this time instead comes a young man -with the same fiery red hair- into the room, and, something that didn't happen last time, a howling gust of gelid wind enters with the figures following this man (in the darkness of the corridor, contrasting with the well-lit room)...

"You are arrived, I knew you would find...  help" she finds it difficult to allow this last word to come out as a towering humanoid enters the room, an orc covered with snow and animal skins... more snow than skins. He emanates power with his presence...

And from the darkness follows wiry man of and white hair, with his face covered with intrincated tatoos... Even tough he doesn't seem to be carrying the necesary protection, seems undaunted by the cold, and his step is firm

"I'm Danya" The woman says, with a nod at the newcomers. 
The door closes. The woman lowers her head, somehow worried, it becomes apparent that she isn't a child.
"Wyvern's Nest needs your help"

[sblock=Belund, Thoma, and Ivan]Danya asked Ivan to search for any help he knew possible... all brothers and sisters of the flame woke up cold penetrating to their bones one morning. That same midday Ivan was sent for help. 

Balund and his constant speech of spirits was instantly evoked by Ivan. He knew where to find Balund, surely he is the only one to remember that man... Ivan was one of the few who wasn't afraid of Balund's spirits, given his own propensity for mysticism. However, with Balund gone into the wilderness for so long... Balund should show up... but it's been years...

After the first shock when Ivan arrived searching for Balund, you agreed to help whatever was going on, if not fore something else, out of curiosity (And worry, strange things had been happening). He spoke about problems with food... about humanoids or beasts who probably attacked the much-needed monthly supply of food for the town... and some comment about omens that needed of Balund's walk through the spirit wold.[/sblock]

[sblock=Belund]When you enter the room you suddenly see the great fire quenched, accompanied with a cold snap... then it returns to it's healthy burning[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 31, 2006)

Ivan bows deeply in greetings to his mentor, but stands aside as she introduces herself, allowing his new comrades to introduces themselves.  He moves to a wall of the room and stands quietly, glancing towards the other men in the room, to see how they have fared in his absence.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2006)

Shoon leaps to his feet at the sight of the Orc, and silently interposes himself between said Orc and the bed Sion is sleeping in.  Watching and listening to the strange discourse with a concerned look on his face, and the healer's previous words about the the other patient momentarily forgotten.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

Showing a unaffected attitude, the woman rises from her seat to stand beside the fire, the flames play over her pale skin... "As Ivan surely has told you, we have been having problems with the monthly food supply. It is one week late... Of course Ivan hasn't told you" -looking at the men on both beds- "but now you know it" Surely this heler behaves with as much freedom on her speech as she wants

"Apparently a severe storm delayed the departure of the wagon... such the Brothers at the city communicated to us. And the road, which is bad enough without storms, with fallen trees and what have you would make it easy prey to the humanoids reported to be mongering the sorroundings..."
She adds another piece of wood to the fire
"People are almost starving... know why I didn't bring you back to warmth yet?
Because people are weak, and more than one has fainted so there go my gifts from the flame... we don't have yet any sickness spread, but it's just a matter of time..."

Now she looks at your faces, examining every gesture... she remains silent, awaiting the reactions of those reunited there.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2006)

Balund crouches like an animal as he enters the room, his keen eyes taking in his surroundings. He stares wide eyed at the fire for several moments, and then, with the shake of his head, rises back to a standing position. He seems oblivious to the words being spoken around him, and of the people who occupy the room. Its almost as if he is hearing something else completely, something that nobody else can hear.

Turning to look into the face Danya, the shaman speaks in low tones that carry the hint of untapped power within them. "I am Balund. What is it that you ask of us?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Kragor*

Still somewhat confused, Kragor tries to clear his head and sit up, trying to judge how able he might be. "I thank you for healing me. I would be happy to aid you in any way that I can."  Inside he thinks of Largos sipping wine punch under a palm tree. "I should have gone south..."  he mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2006)

Shoon remains silent throughout Danya's explanation, watching the orc.  These people need help, it seems, and he certainly owes them Sion's life if not his own.  He waits patiently for the others to finish speaking before he says in a soft voice; "Lady Danya, if you are in need of aid I shall give it."  As it becomes clear that this orc is not going to try to eat him or Sion he returns to his seat next to the bed.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

Danya in turn looks at Balund in the eye, with respect rather than defiance. 
A spark is sensed beyond her emerald eyes.

"It will sound like guard duty, but we need you to go for the wagon and escolt it safely as fast as possible... Probably some days from here yet, I must remain here at the ready for the people, as must most of the acolytes" She looks at Ivan, smiling.

Now she turns to look at the fire "I'm glad of your positive disposition, tomorrow first flame I will do what I can to bring you back to your feet... Altough I will rise you, know that you might have to fend off orcs, and they aren't easy game for most travelers"

"In fact, most travelers are easy game for them... the wagon is usually sent with a small contingent of guards... It's just that..." again she looks at Ivan, this time worry is hinted again "there have been... signs of something going wrong"

"The two who owe to the flame have agreed upon it. Say Balund of the calm blaze, will you and your companion?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "The two who owe to the flame have agreed upon it. Say Balund of the calm blaze, will you and your companion?"





Balund turns to regard Thoma for a few moments, and then turns back to gaze at Danya. "The mighty Serpent has brought us here for a reason, clouded as that purpose may be. It seems that we must offer aid in this matter, to further tread the path that the spirits have laid before us."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Now she turns to look at the fire "I'm glad of your positive disposition, tomorrow first flame I will do what I can to bring you back to your feet... Altough I will rise you, know that you might have to fend off orcs, and they aren't easy game for most travelers"
> 
> "In fact, most travelers are easy game for them... the wagon is usually sent with a small contingent of guards... It's just that..." again she looks at Ivan, this time worry is hinted again "there have been... signs of something going wrong"




The orc's lips pull back showing large tusk and fanglike teeth, though whether in a smile or snarl is not entirely clear. He speaks in the common tongue of man, though the words do not come naturally "*No. Orcs are no easy game. Others too. Beasts and not beasts. We saw wolf of fire. Spirits are in land. I am named Thoma Griffith, I stand with Balund Spiritwalker. He say we help, my sword help*."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

Danya has grown used to the presence of the orc, specially after hearing him speak.

At this strong declaration, she smiles and nods towards the fire. "Good then"

Again she turns to look at you, and fixes her gaze on Ivan
"Ivan, I will ask you to remain tonight at this room with our guests" she stops as if having realized something "of course, you may pay for a room at the inn, just that here it will be thousandfold cheaper... free"

"He will probably want some sleep" shifting her face from Kragor "but maybe, just maybe, it'd be good for you to know who each other is" 

"In case anything arises, and if you don't have any present questions, I'll be at the Red Dragon Inn... the place where half-frost travelers in need of a healer arrive"

OOC: The sun is setting, but it is the cold season, so it ain't that late. Just mentioning it in case someone was thinking to about doing anything outside.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Balund considers the room briefly, nodding as he does so. "This will do. Warm fire, roof over our heads. There is no need for luxury, for the spirits always provide.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2006)

Shoon speaks up again, "You are leaving?  What if something happens while you're gone?" he says, glancing back at Sion. "What should I do?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Balund looks at Sion and then back to Shoon. "Fear not. I have some experience dealing with injuries, and shall be close at hand should your friend require assistance. Danya's presence will not be needed."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 2, 2006)

Ivan nods at Danya's request.

"I will remain here."

He turns at Shoon's comment.

"I too am a healer, between Balund and myself, we should suffice.  And Danya will not be far away either.  Have no fear for your friend."

He stands away from the wall now once Danya leaves and looks around at the others in the room.

"Perhaps I should introduce myself.  I am Ivan, as some of you already know.  I am a Brother of the Flame, Danya is my mentor.  Although she and most of our brethren must remain in town to see to the people, I will be accompanying you all, lending my arm and my magic to the cause."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2006)

Shoon calms down somewhat at Ivan's reasurance and returns to sitting quietly, and watching the others, every once in a while turning to look at the young woman on the bed.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

Before going through the same door she came in, the woman comes beside Ivan and says in a whisper "Maybe Balund can shed some light over the strange sign we felt, if possible consult him in that"

She exits the room swiftly.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

"*Yes. Fear not. If she becomes possessed by an evil spirit I have a big sword and am ready.*" the orc says reassuringly.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Balund moves about the room, tracing strange symbols in the air and upon the walls with his finger, and occasionally whispering under his breath. After several minutes of this, he turns back to the rest of the group. "Now we can speak openly, and the evil spirits will leave us alone."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Yes. Fear not. If she becomes possessed by an evil spirit I have a big sword and am ready.*" the orc says reassuringly.





Shoon's eye's go so wide it seems they are about to pop out of his head.  He stares at the orc with his mouth slightly ajar, after a while he stammers out;  "You- stay away!" he pulls the stool he's been sitting on so that he is again between the orc and the bed, and continues to stare at him, watching his every motion.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Balund grins at Shoon's reaction to the burly orc. "Do not worry. Thoma will not harm you. He walks in harmony with the spirits." With that, the tatooed man moves to make himself comfortable upon one of the beds, sitting cross-legged so that he can face the others. "Tell us about yourselves. Why have you come to this place?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2006)

Despite Balund's words Shoon stays where he is, not worried for his own safety but for Sion's.  He remains quiet waiting for the others to speak first.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

"*Spirits can be good or bad. Frost ape good for Thoma, is Thoma, give strength. Bad for Thoma enemies. Griffin good for Thoma, give name. Fire wolf unknown. Others unknown. Be ready either way. For Thoma fighting against fellow orcs, not a problem. Saving unknown villagers, could care less. Spirits say go, Thoma does not care about their plans or wants. Balund says he's in, Thoma is in. He sticks with his friends. Good, bad, Thoma is the one with a big sword.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 3, 2006)

Ivan raises one eyebrow quizzically at Thoma's self summary, but eventually shrugs to himself.  He only hoped that the spirits remained on his side until this was all over.  Still, some calming influence seemed neccesary.

"Thoma, thank you for your willingness for action, but I do not believe her to be in danger of possession.  She is merely ill, and your sword will not be neccesary here."

Then he turns to Balund once more, the others seemed reticent to talk right now.  Introductions could wait for a while, he may as well follow Danya's wishes.

"As my mentor mentioned, there was a sign recently that led me to seek you and your aid in this field.  The morning of the day that I set out to seek you, all of the Brethren in the town experienced the same strange effect.  A bone chilling cold swept through us upon awakening, much more than could be accounted for by a simple breeze or coincidence."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Kragor*

Feeling the eyes of the others on him. Kragor tells a little of himself, "My name is Kragor. I ah recently left the scolarly acedmy in the south having completed my course work. My em instructors encouraged me to see a little of the world to supplement what I learned in classes. I foolishly choose to journey north into the teeth of winter. Thanks to the good lady of this place, I've survived to learn from my mistake."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2006)

OOC: Yes, Shoon is not very outgoing.

Shoon still remains quiet, perhaps hoping that doing so will cause the others will forget him.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "As my mentor mentioned, there was a sign recently that led me to seek you and your aid in this field.  The morning of the day that I set out to seek you, all of the Brethren in the town experienced the same strange effect.  A bone chilling cold swept through us upon awakening, much more than could be accounted for by a simple breeze or coincidence."






Balund nods gravely as he listens to Ivan speak. "Most people would pass this off as just an odd coincidence. But those who walk with the spirits know well how those spirits can interact with the mortal world. They are speaking to you, warning you. But of what, I do not know. The spirits are notoriously cryptic with their messages..."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Thoma hunkers down and eyes Shoon and his odd accoutrements. "*So little man, do you fight, or is that for farming*?" Thoma gestures at Shoon's odd sickle-like kama. He turns to Balund "*Some men farm, right*?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Thoma gestures at Shoon's odd sickle-like kama. He turns to Balund "*Some men farm, right*?"





Balund nods sagely. "That's correct, my friend. Many men farm, though some find their meals by hunting." He points to Shoon's unusual weapon. "That appears to be a weapon of war, though I would guess that its origin was much more mundane."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

Shoon starts when he realizes he is being asked a question directly, and looks down at his Kama; "This?  No, this is a weapon.  Sion and I are um, bounty hunters."  He apparently beleives that no more explanation is required.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor interjects at this point. "It looks a fine an effective weapon to me. So tell me are their many lawless fellows running loose here in the north to keep stout fellows such as yourselves busy with bounty hunting?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

Shoon looks surprised at the sudden outburst of questioning.  He thinks for a moment before answering; "Well... um," he pauses again, "Well, many criminals flee to the north in order to escape justice.  So Sion and I, we came this way to find them.  Yes.  But, she got sick, so that is what we're doing here." he seems to be in a better mood after saying this, though he still glances at Sion from time to time.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

Balund listens to all that is said carefully. "But who's justice are they fleeing? Is it not possible for man's laws to be unjust in themselves?" It is obvious that Balund seems to have little regard for society's ideals, which perhaps is why he has spent so much of his life living as an outcast.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

Balund's question seems to have a negative effect on Shoon as he again looks confused, or nervous, "Wel, um... well..." he glaces at Sion again; He seems to be reciting something from memory as he speaks again "We must always be certain, when making a law that justice is foremost in our minds, lest we become no diff..." He stops abruptly, looking worried, and falls silent.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

"So you are not seeking anyone in particular at the moment?  Is that a terribly efficient method of bounty hunting?  Odd, you would think that most people would know well enough stay away from this land in the winter. . . still, I suppose that criminals are not known for being the best and brightest."

Ivan turns his attentions to Shoon, something about his nervousness and story seemed odd.  More likely that they were the criminals fleeing justice.  Yet the man seemed honorable enough.  Perhaps Balund's words had weight in this matter.  Still, for now there were more important things afoot.

He turns away from the group for a moment and tends to the hearth fire.  The warmth spreads throughout the room and Ivan basks in it for a moment, letting the heat wrap around him.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kragor*

The southerner sits back on his bed enjoying the extra warmth Ivan coaxed from the fire and listens to the others questioning the bounty hunter, while trying not to seem terribly interested.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

Shoon looks even more concerned with Ivan's comments.  "Well yes... but... that's what they will think."  He glances down at Sion again and then looks back at Ivan.  "Do you think she will wake soon?" he asks, trying as he does to think of what he could tell her to disuade her from coming with him.

OOC: I think I'll go write up a character description for Sion since she _is_ rather important to my character.  I'll put it in the RG when I'm done.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2006)

"*Hunter. Flame healer. Southerner.*" Thoma nods as he looks over Sion and Kragor, then his his gaze settles on Ivan at the fire. "*You fight southerner*?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 5, 2006)

Ivan pulls away from the fire and goes to examine Sion in response to Shoon's question, he catches Thoma's eyes on him and wonders why the orc looks at him while speaking to Kragor.

"Who can say when she will awaken?  She is through the worst I believe, now it is merely a matter of allowing her body the time it needs to recover.  She will awaken when she is ready.  I know you are anxious for her, but rest is what is best for her wellbeing."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

*Kragor*

The reclining Southerner, Kragor, replies to the Orc, "Perhaps not as well as you, but I've trained with the blade and I know a trick or two."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2006)

Realizing that he is quite exhausted and has a great task ahead of him, yet still not wanting to leave Sion's side;  Shoon falls asleep on the stool, resting his head on her bed.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

The chat moves towards the present matters, the night proceeds her pace and under the sounds of ever-crackling fire you find space for rest protected from the steely winter outside.

When you wake up, the sun hasn't yet rised but the sounds of morning are heard, people starting the daily toil even in the breath-freezing mornings of Wyvern's Nest. 

A young man is in the room adding more wood to the fire, when he notices your waking he announces "Sister Danya is still at the Red Dragon inn, she sent an errand boy saying she would return, but you should go there if you want to meet her before first flame"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

Shoon cracks his back uncomfortably and rubs the sleep from his eyes.  "What?  Sion where are we?"  He suddenly remembers and falls off his stool.  Standing and rubbing his even more sore back, he looks to see if Sion is awake yet, and then around the room at the others.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

To Shoon's concern, Sion looks even worse than the night before, she's shivering more than breathing, pale. Even favorable climate in the room doesn't seem to help, she's warm to the touch, but with the warmth of sickness.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

Closer to terrified than concerned, Shoon runs over to the drowsy Ivan and starts shaking him, yelling, "Ivan!  Something is wrong!  Sion is shivering, and she feels hot!  Ivan!" he seems quite panicked.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor awakes with a start, at first wondering where he is and then as memory returns he sits up rubbing the sleep from his eyes. Hearing Shoon's words he assesses his own condition and is pleased to discover that his is faring better than Sion. He washes up a bit and dresses warmly to make his way to the Red Dragon. He turns to Shoon placing a comforting hand on his shoulder. "Your friend needs you to be strong now. This panic does her no good. Come, let us get something to eat and let the healers do their work. They have made me well and, God's willing, will do the same for your friend."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2006)

Balund examines Sion's condition, taking careful note of the fever. "Her body fights against the bad spirits. There is little that we can do for her. She will either prove stronger than they and triumph, or she will succomb to their cold grasp."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Thoma nods at Balunds pronouncement as if that settles it. "*Food before heading out into hated sun will be good*."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

Rising quickly from his slumber, Ivan responds to Shoon's cries and goes to examin Sion.  He looks her over and attempts to diagnose where her problem lies.

[ooc: heal +8]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=Ivan]It seems as if her flesh had frozen completly at different places, and they are now regaining blood flow. You also notice that some intelligent treatment was applied, given that most people would put her beside the fire -when that is done, it oft happens that the extreme heat starts burning instead of just warming-.

Obviously she is now trying to fight off an infection (her skin had dried with the cold, producin tiny cuts) adquired because of her low defenses. She could lose dexterity, in her fingers specially.

She needs plenty of rest... or quite a bit of magic.[/sblock]

--------------------------------------------------------------
You exit towards the inn... (as always, note any rp you want to make before departing)

Dressed up, you are taken to the exit door by Ivan, in the path there you can appreciate the size of the place, now you are sure, it is bigger than the inn. The whole place seems to conserve the same uniform warmth as the room in which you were housed.

Before the big thick wooden door leading to the outside there is a brazier and multitude of torches, Ivan grabs one of them and opens the door into what feels like ice and looks like night... but sounds like morning, people go in their daily doings holding torches because of the near-darkness.

Just when your skin and eyes were adapting back to this situation, you stand before a moderately big building (30 feet front, two stories) with a big double door... composed by what seem to be the carved wings of a great red-scaled creature, and, over the treshold, the majestic head of what -you assume- is a red dragon, with small tendrils of steam coming from its nostrils...

*"Are you coming in or aren't you?!"* a thundering voice surprises you while looking for a way to open the doors. 

You now notice a small panel has opened on the right "wing" and what seems to be an old man is looking at you through it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: Just so you know, it'd be completely out of character for Shoon to leave without even hearing from Ivan about Sion's condition and then making sure everything posible was being done.  I see you want to move it along but I just thought I should say.  Is it ok for me to look at Ivan's sblock?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: I would it not become a habit, but yes, if you will, look at the spoiler block. BTW: remember Danya mentioned she'd be coming to take care of her at "first flame", you could stay there while they go to the inn... maybe


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: Well, knowing what was in that sblock sure wouldn't have made Shoon any happier.

Shoon takes a deep breath, agreeing partially with Kragor's words.  "I- I will stay with her until Lady Danya returns.  I'm... not hungry." Yes, panicking wouldn't do any good, but he couldn't just leave her here alone.  He watches Ivan, waiting for his diagnosis.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

Ivan looks over the girl carefully, hoping that he doesn't miss anything vital.  Finally he nods to himself and looks over to Shoon.

"For now, she is healing, but the process will be hard on her.  Her body needs rest and energy to recover from her illness.  I will do what little I can, but Danya's help will be needed as well.  She will be here soon to check upon her patient."

He lays a hand over Sion's body and murmers to himself while staring into the flames of the hearth and laying his other hand across his heart where his symbol of the flame lies.

When he is finished he turns to the others.

"Danya will be along shortly, I will show you to the inn for some food for now.  Try not to worry yourself overly Shoon, she is in good hands.  You will do her no good if you collapse from hunger."

[sblock=ooc]Cure Minor Wounds on Sion it sounds like, to heal some of the mini-cuts and prevent any more of them from becoming infected until Danya can come along to lend her aid.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 8, 2006)

Shoon sighs in resignation, as much as he hates to admit it, Ivan is right.  Only healers can help Sion in her current state, and he has a debt that must be repaid.  Still, he sits there for a long moment. He reaches out and places his hand on top of hers, and then he stands to follow the others.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2006)

Balund considers the inn with a nervous look upon his face. It is plain to see that he feels uncomfortable around the trappings of "civilized" society. The thought of a hot meal and stout drink were pleasant enough, though. At the old man's call, Balund nods and responds. "Show us the entrance, and we shall enter."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2006)

Thoma eyes the dragon wings, finds a projection spike carving that seems designed for humanoid hands to grasp and pulls experimentally, seeing if this is how the dragon door is opened.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 8, 2006)

The cuts upon Sion's skin close themselves slowly, with a small flame flshing over each of them. And her trembling is reduced, but she's still shivering badly.
------------------------------------------------------

[I'll update asap]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

As th orc places his hand over a spike carving on the door, someone pulls it open from the inside *"Hurry! do you want to freeze my inn?"* cries out the elderly figure who just opened the door.

You enter, with snow and gelid breeze which threatens to put out the scant lightning inside.
The door is closed behind you and the old, thin, grey-bearded man starts offering meals and drinks for various prices (the lack of patrons is probably what makes you meritors of such attention).

With the constant torrent of words of the man as background, you scan the room: quite big, spotring eight round tables, an unattended bar, and stairs to the next floor. A big fireplace with a small fire, holding multiple weapons over the mantelpiece (only some of the multiple things hanging on the walls). And two young women cleaning the place, a third piling up wood beside the fireplace, and two persons on the table immediately in front of it.

Undoubtedly, one of the patrons: the well-built young man with the black short hair and the goatee is *not* Danya... she is sitting before him, and was speaking with him until you entered. "You woke early"

The man rises an eyebrow at the group.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2006)

Ivan hurries inside to prevent the warm air from leaving.  He returns the curious glance from the black-haired man, but Danya's unasked question pulls his attention away.

"Our patient was troubled, and our guests hungry.  I saw to her as best I could, but I believe she will need further attention."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

Shoon is cut off by Ivan as he was about to give Lady Danya the same information about Sion.  Instead he emphasizes Ivan's words with some of his own.  "Lady Danya please, she must get better.  I will do whatever is needed."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2006)

"To rise before the sun is the only way to experience the fullness of the day," responds Balund, adjusting a necklace of miscellaneous bones that hangs about his neck. "And, as Ivan has said, we are hungry, and eager to begin the tasks before us." 

Taking a seat at the table, the shaman nods to the innkeeper. "Mulled wine, please, and whatever you are serving for breakfast."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

> "Mulled wine, please, and whatever you are serving for breakfast."



The man first looks at Balund's trappings "Do you have what to pay wi..." and he looks at Thoma... his eyes widen and, speechless, goes to the kitchen through the door behind the bar.



> "Lady Danya please, she must get better. I will do whatever is needed."



The man interrupts "Good to have willing people, but I've already dispached two men before morningtime" -at this, Danya's mouth opens her mouth in disbelief- "I'm Robilar Cooper, Mayor of Wyvern's Nest, we can send you with the wagon after it returns, so that you have defense against bandits and orcs..." Danya's emerald eyes look at the man with both disbelief and obvious anger

"Shoon, I'll take care of her health as soon as possible"
Then she returns to the man, angered "you know I don't have limitless healing for when they return frozen... if they return at all"

"There's a reason why I sent them, we have no option, we have to at least know if the food is there... even if that means sending people away from the town in winter"

The discussion is cut short by both of them... an uneasy silence hangs on the place


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

So far Danya is the one other person in this town that Shoon fully trusts, and it is clear that she is deeply unsettled by the mayor's news.  He can understand why, sending peasants out alone during the winter with orcs about is almost like having them executed, except far more slow and painful.  This man is either inept or cruel... or both.  Reminding himself that the most he can do to help Sion is to help those who are taking care of her, he makes up his mind.  "Lady Danya, I have a cart and a strong horse.  I will go out after them, I can... defend myself, if I must.  I need not sit down to eat, I can take my breakfast with me."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

"I won't speak against it"

"I will speak for it, and I offer, within the limits of what we can provide, the help which might prove necessary"

"Help? what would they need help for?" Robilar clearly doesn't like the idea of spending resources on you.

Danya dismisses the man's question with a wave of the hand and looks at Balund this time... 

"So, speak if we can provide any help..."

*"With the plates!"* yells out the elderly man, bringing Balund's wine along with a pair of bowls... He "serves" the breakfast, consisting in bread and dried meat, and, looking one last time at Thoma, refuges on his kitchen.

Danya's green eyes join Shoons now to tell him she hasn't forgotten about Sion, trying to bring calm to him.

OOC: I was actually planning to include this in the previous post, but DL's post was exelently timed


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

Balund takes a sip of his hot, spiced wine and nods appreciatively. Turning his ice blue eyes upon Danya and Robilar, the shaman speaks. "Thoma and I are no strangers to the wilderness, nor to the chill of winter. We are willing to aid your village in the search of your lost supplies."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

OCC: Well since I changed most all the other fluff for my character I figured I would change the horse's name too, I think it's a little better.

Shoon takes some food and then heads out to the stables where he had left the cart from the previous day.  He finds Shine, the horse that has pulled them all the way from Falunas.  Though not overly large, it is clear that he was bred for combat, Shoon takes a moment to wonder at how he must feel about pulling a cart.  Finally finishing his food he gets to work, attempting to tie Shine to the wagon as he's seen Sion do it before.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

*Kragor Human Duskblade*

Seeing the pitiful breakfast being offered, Kragor decides he'd rather die fighting orcs for food as starve here waiting on it to come. He packes up the food and joins Shoon, thinking it best to keep an eye on the bounty hunter.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

Balund eagerly eats the bread and dried meat. Dying on an empty stomach didn't sound at all appealing to him. Plus, the wine was actually quite pleasant. He offers a slight smile to Thoma as the others leave to prepare horse and cart. "Soon we will walk in the footsteps of the spirits."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2006)

Still scowling at the innkeeper Thoma tears into the chunk of bread, his tusks easily piercing the crust. His powerful jaws rip off a large bite that is quickly devoured. He nods at Balund. "*Thoma is ready*."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2006)

Ivan eats sparingly of the food.  Best not to take too much in case other have need of it later.  He nods once at Danya.

"We shall return."

Then turns and leaves with the others.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

As you finish your breakfast (those who opted by not "dying upon an empty stomach"), and when Shoon finally gets Shine to accept the cart as something inevitable, first light breaks, a red horizon bathing the snow-covered town with a reddish glow.

At that moment, seeing everyone eager to leave, Danya moves for her house announcing that now she can do something for Sion... with her care, in less than a week she should be back up again.

"We shall return"

"Of course you will..."

"May your flame never quench"
----------------------------------------------------------

You leave by the western road -where the wagon is supposed to come, evading the deeper part of the forest- it becomes apparent that dragging the cart will slow you down, it will not result impossible to circumvent soft snow and one or two fallen trees, but you will be delayed...

It is quite cold, for sure -altough it's still morningtime- if you spend the night at the road you won't wake up again with full strength.

OOC: I might update later today, given the little amount of "action" involved in this


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

Before they leave, Shoon asks Danya that if Sion should awake to not let her know that he is in any danger lest she try to follow him.  Finally they sit waiting in the cart to start on their journey.  Shoon fumbles a bit with the reins before remembering how to get Shine to start moving and eventually they are off.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

*Kragor*

"God's its cold up here!" Kragor complains as his blows his hands and pulls his cold weather gear tighter. "We are going to have to find some sort of shelter before nightfall or we'll be done for."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

Balund nods at Kragor's words and pulls his cloak closer about him. "I'm certain that we will be able to find some shelter. If not, we will make shelter, and build ourselves a great fire. There are plenty of trees, after all"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

As you proceed down the road some mere five miles from town, over some specially soft -dreadful for the cart- snow, everything seems calm... quiet... another twist in the path is approaching... many twists, probably the path was expanded from a natural trail of sorts...

[sblock=Balund]You suddenly hear something ahead on the road -like a horse...-, and you spot the source of the noise, you look through the trees and see what surely is the wagon you are searching for, with three armored figures standing around it, one restraining what seems to be a great dog while other tries to handle a sole horse tied to it...

Unluckily, at the same time one of the grey-skinned humanoids meets your eyes and makes a signal for the dog to go (probably attack) in your direction through the trees as he turns to warn the others.

OOC: Spot checks succeded only by you and him, initiative, and the figure got faster than Balund.
OOC2: 
The direct distance, through the trees and snow is some fifty feet. 
The distance by the path is some eighty feet, given that the wagon is some sixty feet after the next turn[/Sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

OOC to Land Outcast:

[sblock]
Knowledge: Local +2 to determine what type of humanoids they are.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

[sblock=Balund]They are for certain no humanoids from the area... first of all: their weapons shine too much, probably steel.
Second: you haven't ever before seen humanoids with that yellowish skin here before, and they have a smaller frame than the bulky grey orcs from the Waking Hills.

OOC: awaiting action in surprise round for Balund[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

"Ware, enemies!" shouts Balund, smoothly drawing and knocking arrow. Targeting quickly down the shaft, he let's fly at the dog-beast moving toward them through the snow.


*
OOC: Attack +4 (+5 within 30'), Damage 1d6+1 (1d6+2 within 30')
AC: 17, HP: 16/16, Init: +2
*


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

At Balund's cry, now you can all see a great dog -some three feet high-, running over the snow-covered undergrowth towards your group at some 20 feet between the trees, breathing heavily.

Balund swiftly releases an arrow at it which -even tough it is a hard shot with all the trees around- buries deeply on its left shoulder... but neems not to impede him at all

[sblock=Balund, Thoma and Ivan] You see the same scene Balund saw of the yellow-skinned humanoids arming themselves after the next turn of the path. 

You see how one of the humanoids stands over the front of the wagon and retrieves a longbow from the floor.[/sblock]

OOC:
Surprise round: 
Balund: Attack 16 vs. "Great Dog"; Damage: 4

Combat:
Commander: Moves over wagon, Draws longbow
Shoon
Thoma
Balund 
Kragor
Ivan
"Great Dog"
Warrior #1
Warrior #2


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor's blade comes from the sheath with a slight swish of well oiled metal on metal and he incants briefly waving a hand over the blade which begins to sparkle with a magical glow. He steps forward looking for the foes. 

OOC: Quickdraw and cast Magic Weapon.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

Balund takes a couple steps backward and rapidly knocks another arrow, hoping to fell the great dog-beast before it can savage him or one of his companions. He let's fly, and watches as the arrow streaks toward its target.


*
OOC: 5' step back (to position his more melee-oriented companions between himself and the dog), Attack +5 within 30', Damage 1d6+2 within 30'
AC: 17, HP: 16/16, Init: +2
*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2006)

Ivan pulls his mace from his belt and steps foward, ready to keep the dog away from him with as much force as necessary.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Draw mace
5-ft step
SA: Ready an action to attack the dog if it comes within range
+4 attack, 1d8+2 damage

If the dog is dead already, he will begin making his way around the path to meet with the humanoids.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

Shoon hops down from the wagon and draws his Kama, ready to strike out at the creature as soon as it nears.  He takes a quick glance at the others as it approaches; "What is this beast?"

OOC: Don't know what the action for hopping off the cart is but I'd like to draw my Kama and ready an action to attack on approach.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

Without hesitation Thoma launches himself through the soft snow, his great curved sword drawn in an instant. The orc beats on his chest as he charges to meet the attack dog head on, a fierce war cry bellowing from deep in his lungs. Thoma will see if the beast shrugs off his blade as it does arrows.

ooc charge and rage if Thoma can reach the dog.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

Shoon jumps nimbly from the cart onto the snow and draws his kama, beside Balund, ready for the Great dog to come forth, but his intent is ruined by Thoma, who, without hesitation launches himself through the soft snow, evading trees and branches, his great curved sword drawn in an instant...

The orc beats on his chest as he meets the dog head on, a fierce war cry bellowing from deep in his lungs and a descending blade which hits the brute between the eyes, the strength of the hit cracking it's skull open.

Kragor and Shoon, both now thinking it's over, are taken out from their delusion as Balund takes a couple steps backward and rapidly knocks another arrow, which he shoots into the trees. He let's fly, and watches as the arrow streaks toward its target, further away than the Dog's corpse.

Kragor's blade now comes from the sheath with a slight swish of well oiled metal on metal and he incants briefly waving a hand over the blade which begins to sparkle with a magical glow. He starts following Thoma, but he's not as used as the orc is to traverse hampered terrain.

Knowing that he won't ever arrive next to their enemies if he tries to make it through the undergrowth, Ivan pulls his mace from his belt and starts to make his way by the path, about to get to the turning point.

If anyone had any doubts about there being more enemies, now it is for certain, an arrow lodges on a tree beside Thoma and another firmly on his chest, the shaft protuding like a gruesome needle.

OOC:

Combat:
Commander: Moves over wagon, Draws longbow
Shoon: Moves down from cart, draws kama
Thoma: Moves 20 feet (hampered terrain), Attack 24 vs. "Great Dog"; Damage: 14
Balund: 5ft. back, Attack 7 vs. Commander; Miss
Kragor: Quick Draw, Magic Weapon, 15 feet foward (hampered terrain). Feel free to complain, I'll change your actions if needed be.
Ivan: Draw Mace, Move 20 feet by the path.
"Great Dog": Caput
Warrior #1: Draws longbow, Attack 16 vs. Thoma; Damage: 8
Warrior #2: Draws longbow, Attack 5 vs. Thoma; Miss

Notes:
Enemies: 
60 feet of path: from Ivan (10ft to get to see them, 50 feet straight then)
80 feer of path/50 feet of hampered terrain: from Balund and Shoon
30 feet of hampered terrain: from Thoma
35 feet of hampered terrain: from Kragor


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

Balund moves forward toward the nearest tree, hoping to use it as cover from the enemies' arrows. Leaning around the trunk, he takes aim at the nearest humanoid and sends feathered death streaking through the air.


*
OOC: Move to use tree as cover, Attack +4, Damage 1d6+1 (Precise shot, no penalty for firing into melee)
AC: 17 (+ cover ?), HP: 16/16, Init: +2
*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kragor Human Duskblade*

Kragor trudges forward as best he can over the rough terrain in his heavy winter clothes. As he passes the fallen dog with its cracked skull thinks to himself, _don't anger that orc without good reason. _ He struggles to reach the foes before they take him with arrows. 

OOC: +7 Melee, Longsword, 1d8+3 19-20/x2 Currently enhanced by _Magic Weapon _ for 2 min.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Ivan hurries along the path, weapon held out as he rounds the corner and comes face to face with his foes.

[sblock=ooc]Double move, 40 ft, ending up 20 ft from enemies[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2006)

Shoon is disapointed when he realizes that there is more than just a large dog to deal with, someone is trying to kill them.  The others hear him raise his voice for the first time; "Try to take prisoners, our attacker may know something of our objective!"  Seeing how much trouble Kragor is having he then follows Ivan along the path.  Trying to catch a glimpse of their assailant/s and then keep the trees between them.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2006)

Howling with rage Thoma plows through the heavy snow kicking up great white clouds as he rushes at the cowardly yellowskins who hide behind dogs and arrows. The blood dripping down his chest is apparently ignored.


ooc double move through the hampered terrain to be in position to threaten as many as he can. At least they won't be able to shoot at Balund and the others if they drop their bows to draw melee weapons to drop Thoma.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 15, 2006)

One of the humanoids -the one atop the wagon- smiles as he levels the bow at the raging orc and lets loose an arrow... which lands with a sharp *thuk* on one of the trees covering Thoma.

The others hear Shoon raise his voice for the first time; "Try to take prisoners, our attacker may know something of our objective!" Seeing how much trouble Kragor is having he then follows Ivan along the path... Besting the fiery haired cleric, he gets to the edge of the turn, from where he can see they indeed know about their objective... one of the humanoids is standing on the wagon -which has only one horse left-, and the snow around it is tainted with red.

Howling with rage Thoma plows through the heavy snow kicking up great white clouds as he rushes at the cowardly yellowskins who hide behind dogs and arrows. The blood dripping down his chest is apparently ignored... one of the yellowskins turns pale at seeing no effect from the half-buried arrow he shot.

Balund moves forward toward the nearest tree, to use it as cover from the enemies' arrows. Leaning around the trunk, he takes aim at the nearest humanoid and cuts off the ear of one of the creatures... to not much effect.

Kragor trudges forward as best he can over the rough terrain in his heavy winter clothes. As he passes the fallen dog with its cracked skull rises an eyebrow. He struggles to reach the foes before they take him with arrows.

Ivan hurries along the path, weapon held out as he rounds the corner and comes face to face with his foes. Now he can see ten bodies sprawled about, two of the humanoids... and the others seem to be human, including two dressed in simple clothing with some tattered cold weather outfits.

The yellowskin in front of Thoma recovers his composture, and steps back as he throws the bow behind him and draws a fine longsword... waiting for the "giant" to come onto him.
The other humanoid moves onto the wagon, beside the one wearing a brestplate, and shoots down with great accuracy, almost adding a hole to the orc's neck, but instead piercing his shoulder.

Both the humanoids atop of the wagon are surprised by the approaching Kragor and Ivan... and the arrow coming from the forest to cut clean the ear of the one who just climbed the cart doesn't do much to improve their situation...

OOC:

Combat:
Commander: Attack 7 vs. Thoma; Miss
Shoon: Moves to edge of the turn
Thoma: Moves 40 feet (hampered terrain); is now beside one enemy
Balund: Moves 15 feet (hampered terrain); Attack 14 vs. Warrior #1; Miss
Kragor: Moves 30 feet (hampered terrain)
Ivan: Move 40 feet by the path.
"Great Dog": Caput
Warrior #1: Drops Longbow, 5ft back, draw longsword
Warrior #2: Moves onto wagon, Attack 21 vs. Thoma; Damage: 5

Notes:
Enemies: 
50 of path: From Shoon
20 feet of path: from Ivan (10ft to get to see them, 50 feet straight then)
35 feet of hampered terrain: from Balund
5 feet of hampered terrain: from Kragor
5 feet of normal: Thoma from War #1


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2006)

Balund moves closer to the enemies through the deep snow, transferring his bow to his buckler hand as he does so. Ending his movement behind yet another tree, he leans out and calls upon the aid of the fire spirits. The shaman smiles slightly as a globe of flame appears in his hand, and he hurls it at the nearest enemy.


*
OOC: Move closer to the enemies (hopefully moving to within 30' to take advantage of point-blank shot), still using a tree as cover. Cast Produce Flame, hurl it at closest foe. 

Attack +4 (ranged touch w/precision shot), Damage 1d6+3 (if PBS applies)
AC: 17 (+ cover ?), HP: 16/16, Init: +2*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 15, 2006)

Ivan steps closer to his foes, but stops just short of the wagon.  Seeing his foes out of reach, up above the action, he throws his left hand towards them, fingers spread wide as he shouts a single word.

"Burn!"

[sblock=ooc]MA: Move 15' closer to wagon
SA: Burning Hands aimed to catch the two up on the wagon.  
15' "cone", aimed upwards to avoid burning the wagon itself.  
2d4 Damage, Reflex Save DC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2006)

Seeing that Thoma is already in combat and has taken multiple wounds, Shoon decides it is time for him to hurry up.  He races towards the nearest humanoid, putting away his unused kama as he does so and charges into battle.

OOC: Charge, Sheath weapon as part of movement, Unarmed Strike Attack +6 1d6+1 Nonlethal Damage


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor steps up to the wagon and aims a sweeping blow of his magically enhanced longsword at the foe on the wagon who still has his bow. 

OOC: 5' step and attack +7 Melee, Longsword, 1d8+3 19-20/x2 Currently enhanced by Magic Weapon for 2 min. less 2 rounds.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2006)

Thoma slashes at the closest yellowskin with a great two-handed blow of his curved orcish blade.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

The humanoid in brestplate armor sees the pin-cushion the orc is transforming into and moves his attention to a "more real" threat, the human running towards them with a mace in hand. Where he puts his eye he put his arrow... or almost, lodging on Ivan's right, just under his ribcage.

Shoon appers from behind the trees at the turn of the path, bringing an eyebrow up on the hobgoblins, they are obviously outmatched... He races towards the nearest humanoid, staking his unused kama into the snow as he charges into battle, takes to the air with a jump... But his hook kick motions too soon and misses the creature's head.

Thoma steps foward, and as he rises the great two-handed curved orcish blade, the humanoid before him launches an attack, quick as a serpent, allowing his sword through Thoma's abdomen... The only noticeable difference in the great orc is that the path of the blade shifts to meet his shoulder instead of his head, cleaving deeply and leaving his left arm useless, but he still stands...

The explosion of flame on his chest makes sure he finally goes down, scorched and losing blood, the yellowskin falls to the snow, his sword coming out of Thoma, still held firmly.
The missiles proceeding from the forest are becoming more... interesting.

As Kragor leaves the cover of the trees and climbs immediately onto the wagon, he grabs the opportunity to slash at the nearest archer with his enhanced blade, letting out a good stream of blood an a humanoid grasping his bloody knees.

Ivan, wounded, nears the wagon and as the leader is getting another arrow pointed on his direction, he throws his left hand towards them, fingers spread wide as he shouts a single word.
"Burn!"
The quick sidestep of the leader ensured him coming unscathed from the fiery small whirlwind of fire, but as the flames roar, the other warrior atop the wagon is covered by some of them...

Only to launch himself onto Kragor.
The yellowskin who suffered the magical blade comes unexpectedly from behind the curtain of flames and bumps the duskblade from his flimsy spot on the wagon with a headbutt, sending him down to the snow. He then draws a longsword.

Now that you are near the warriors, you see a Black Dog's Head painted on the brestplate of the leader's armor and on a shoulderplate the other two are wearing.

[sblock=Balund]You see how a pitch black vultre -all, feathers, claws, beak- starts circling over the wagon... then he fades out of phase[/sblock]
OOC:

Combat:
Commander: Attack 26 vs. Ivan; 8 damage
Shoon: Sorry, can't sheath as part of a charge. Charge 12 vs. War 1; miss
Warrior #1: triggered action, Attack *22*, vs. Thoma (critical threat, confirmed); 13 damage
Thoma: Moves 5 feet; War 1 readied action; Attack 25, vs. War 1; 14 damage 
Balund: Moves 15 feet (hampered terrain); Attack 11 vs. Warr #1; 3 Damage (Caput)
Kragor: Moves 5 feet (hampered terrain) and climbs to wagon, Attack 21 vs. War #2; 10 Damage
Ivan: Move 15 feet by the path; Burning Hands W2 fails, L succeeds; 4 damage
"Great Dog": Caput
Warrior #2: Pushes Kragor off the wagon (Check 20 vs 15), who falls (Dex check 9) prone on the floor (Dex check "21") but still conserves his sword in hand. Drops Bow, Draws Longsword.

Notes:
Enemies: 
5 feet of path + get over wagon: from Ivan
20 feet of hampered terrain + get over wagon: from Balund
get over wagon: Thoma, Shoon
Stand + get over wagon: Kragor


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2006)

Balund, hoping that the spirits have shown him a sign that the death of his foes is near at hand, hurls another handful of flame forth from the shelter of his tree.



*
OOC: Continue using tree as cover. Hurl second use/round of Produce Flame at best target. 

Attack +4 (ranged touch w/precision shot & PBS), Damage 1d6+3 (w/PBS)
AC: 17 (+ cover ?), HP: 16/16, Init: +2
*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

His fury frustrated by not dealing the death blow to the yellowskin, Thoma turns his black gaze to the two atop the wagon. With ease he clambers up to engage them, a dark howl upon his lips and blood flowing hotly down his chest.


ooc climb speed, massive climb score then slash with the falchion.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

Shoon continues pressing the attack.

Unarmed strike, Attack +4, Damage 1d6+1 nonlethal


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor shakes his head and stuggles to rise. For the first time since coming north, he is glad for the snow as it cusioned his fall. Raising his blade he heads back into the fray. "Let's put down these rabid dogs."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2006)

Ivan spares a quick glance for the arrow in his side as he moves forward.  He shakes his head to clear it and reaches for his holy symbol as he begins speaking the words for the spell of healing.

[sblock=ooc]If the leader shoots Ivan again for more than 4 points of damage, he will heal himself.  Otherwise he will attempt to heal/stabilize Thoma.

Droping magic weapon for Cure Light Wounds 1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

As I van rises his holy symbol in defiance to these marauders, the commander knocks another arrow, takes careful aim, looking at Ivan in the eye... and at that precise moment the bow string snaps, hitting the humanoid on his blowpipe, possibly crushing it... now he fell from the wagon onto the floor, choking.

Shoon places a foot over the border of the wagon and propells himself upwards, with his knee aimed at the swordman's abdomen, but the creature steps back, trying to fight in the defensive against this overwhelming situation.

This doesn't help him at all, leaking blood, the crimson bathed great Yeti Barbarian takes a mighty inhuman jump from the snow onto the wagon, for a second having his feet at waist-height of the yellowskin... The curved heavy blade descends with such strength over the chest that, breaking the armor links, cracks the humanoid's ribs into his torax, depriving him of a last breath.

The rest approach the wagon with haste, only to hear the choking enemy, and see his weapons and shield on the red-tainted snow beside him.

Ivan moves hastily over the wagon... when he presses his flaming hand on Thoma's abdominal wound, the orc snarls and looks at Ivan, for a split of second, rising his sword before recognizing the Flame Brother. The wound no longer leaks blood, but hasn't cauterized at all.

OOC: Still running

Combat:
Commander: Attack "1" vs. Ivan; Dex 20 failed; falls prone, stunned
Shoon: Gets over wagon, Attack 13 vs. War2; Miss
Warrior #1: Caput
Thoma: Gets over wagon, Attack "28" (critical threat, confirmed) vs. War2; 14 damage & 4 Str and Con (caput)
Balund: No longer sees commander; I assume: approachs
Kragor: Stands up and climbs to wagon
Ivan: Move 5 ft, climb wagon; CLW; heals 8
"Great Dog": Caput
Warrior #2: Caput


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2006)

Balund approaches, growing concerned at the extent of Thoma's wounds. Laying hands upon the great orc and whispering to the spirits, the shaman channel's their power into a spell of healing.


*OOC: Cast Cure Light Wounds on Thoma.*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2006)

Seeing Thoma down the last of the warriors, Ivan does his best to follow Shoon's plan and does his best to get the bow away from the fallen commander.

"Take him."

[sblock=ooc]Stunned for at least a round, I assume.  Should have dropped the bow.  Kick it away, pick it up and chuck it, whatever.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

Shoon remains silent aside from a frustrated grunt at the fact that the enemy is doing more damage to themselves than he is.  He jumps down to the last foe and delivers a quick kick to the ribcage, hoping to finish this before the apparently berserk orc deprives them of their prisoner.

OOC: Same as before plus any necessary movement.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC: note that he still has a sword sheathed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

*Kragor*

Seeing no more foes at hand, Kragor examines the contents of the wagon.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

Standing over his defeated foes Thoma lifts his sword high and throws back his head in a great inarticulate victory howl, one fist smacking his breastplate.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

Standing over his defeated foes Thoma lifts his sword high and throws back his head in a great inarticulate victory howl, one fist smacking his breastplate.

Shoon jumps from the wagon onto the Commander's back, stopping him from rising up, and follows with a well-placed kick to his ribcage, but the yellowskin is regaining it's breath and is reaching for the pommel of his sheathed sword.

The white-haired man emerges from the trees hurriedly, taking a fistful of snow before getting over the wagon, where it applies the snow to Thoma's wound, melting it and part of the damage gone with the water.

Seeing no more foes at hand, Kragor examines the contents of the wagon and, surprisingly, the wagon is mostly empty, only one third of the crates -he assumes- there were here.

Ivan gets the humanoid's bow and throws it into the wagon, far out of the creature's reach.

The leader of the defeated marauders manages to bring his sword to his hands, rolling to evade a kick of retailiation aimed at his head by Shoon. He crawls on his back to put some distance him and the grudging martial artist, and -probably realizing his situation- says "whatever you want!" in common... somehow surprisingly, there is little fear present on his voice and on his -somehow a bit feral- factions.

OOC: 
Combat:
Commander: Stunned
Shoon: Descends, Flurry vs. Commander; 3 and 7 subdual damage
Thoma: Procalims his victory!
Balund: Approach, CLW for 7 on Thoma
Kragor: Examines Wagon
Ivan: Gets bow, stores bow
Commander: Unsheathes bastard sword, crawls 5ft back.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

Thoma's head snaps around upon hearing the commander. His lips pull back in a feral snarl. His eyes lock onto the hobgoblin's sword  and seeing him armed he grins as he walks up to the commander. "*You no surrender?*" he asks in common as he gestures at the hobgoblin's sword then raises his own for a great overhand strke held in readiness. His grin looks like he is hoping for the hobgoblin to not immediately throw down his sword. A drop of blood drips from the orc onto the commander.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

The droplet of blood falls between the commander's eyes... he does not wipe it out, instead, he nervously throws the sword as away from himself as he can and crawls some more feet back...
The security and defiance he showed are now gone to be displaced by fearful eyes locked on the great orcish blade and a jaw dropped open that he has forgotten to close.

OOC: Thoma Intimidate (6+5+8) vs. Commander (6+3)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2006)

*Kragor*

"Thoma, since you have his attention, see if you can find out where the rest of the stuff is. This wagon is mostly empty. If this is all the food we take back to the village, I fear it will not be enough."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

The drop of blood runs down the humanoid's face...

His voice quivers as he tries to find the words to answer, first in a broken language, then, realizing his fault, in common
"Took it away!... My men didn't have enough stored food!" 

OOC: Kragor and Shoon recognize the humanoids as hobgoblins, usual mercenaries down the south. Balund, Thoma, and Ivan hadn't heard about them and are at a loss before the tellowskins.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2006)

Seeing that the fight seems to be over, Shoon decides to investigate the scene for any signs of the wagon's driver or the two sent out to find it.

PS: Also picks up his Kama


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

While Thoma and Kragor are looking down at the yellowskin with the sign of the black dog, Shoon starts examining the corpses, all of them already cold and pale thanks to the Winter Wood's icing breeze.

Four of them obviously pertain to normal guards, still with their leather armor, their weapons where they fell. There are three more bodies, the body of a half elf wearing a thick leather and wool coat, and those of two young peasants, these last two died from black arrows -such as those received by Thoma- at quite a distance from the wagon.

The half elf and one of the horses were obviously the first ones to die, the half elf -obviusly driver of the wagon, for where the corpse lay- received a pair of arrows on his chest, and the horse received likewise on it's neck. The corpses of the guards rest with sword wounds, all of them. 

Then the corpses of the fallen hobgoblins, they have on them both bolts -from the guards' crossbows, probably- and white wood arrows -there are no bows among the guards' weapons-. Most of the blood tainting the pure white snow came from the guards... the hobgoblins only received missile wounds.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2006)

Balund surveys the area carefully, looking for anything that the others may have missed. That done, he turns back to his companions. "Perhaps we should load these bodies in the wagon, and take them and what supplies are here back to the village. We can then interrogate this creature," the shaman points at the hobgoblin, "and find out where the rest of the supplies have been taken. On that same note, we should be sure to bind him, if someone has rope."


*OOC: In addition to examining the area for clues, Balund will try to recover as many arrows as possible, or take some of the hobgoblin's arrows if they have some left.*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

Ivan looks sadly over the fallen guards and driver.  A horrible waste of life.  He leaves the interrogation of the yellowskin to the others, having no stomache for such things.  He nods silently at Balund's suggestion and tries to retrieve some of the bodies, trying to avoid any undue further damage to them because of the cold.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

For certain, the remaining horse won't be able to pull the wagon alone... the snow beneath his hooves show it tried to run away, probably frightened by the combat, but the soft snow and the lack of a pulling partner made running away impossible.

Ivan carefully loads the wagon with the bodies of the dead while Balund looks around for any signs... Before starting, he removes from the wagon the stringless bow... noticing it to be of great quality...

What Balund finds are five black arrows pertaining to hobgoblin bows and two white arrows, made of specially hard wood, all of them lodged on the snow.

[sblock=Balund]While picking up the arrows... you hear a bark... it repeats itself...
A few seconds later you see a big black dog running over the snow northwards... until it disappears, fading into the air...
Upon examination of that precise area, you find tracks obviously pertaining to the hobgoblins, coming from the north.

OOC: Natural 20 on search check[/sblock]

OOC: What do you do about hobgoblin bodies? weapons?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2006)

Shoon nods, "I have some rope."  and with that he runs off down the road in the direction of his cart.  He drives it back to the others, produces fifty feet of silk rope and hands it to Balund.  "I... I don't think that that horse can pull the cart by itself."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The drop of blood runs down the humanoid's face...
> 
> His voice quivers as he tries to find the words to answer, first in a broken language, then, realizing his fault, in common
> "Took it away!... My men didn't have enough stored food!"




"*Where take it? How many men?*"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

He trips over words, but is regaining some of his confidence
"To the cave!...
The complex..."

"The platoon The Dark Dog has been reduced by five, counting me, Lieutenant"
By Thoma's snarl, guessing that the orc hadn't understood... he hastily corrects himself:
"Fifteen remaining... counting the commander... the chief"

He's obviously trying to conserve his composture, but his dark eyes constantly wander around, fixing themselves every so often on the blade hanging over him, every time this happens, he trembles... and not because of the cold


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2006)

[sblock=LandOutcast]

What type of bow is it that Balund found in the wagon? Longbow, shortbow, composite?

[/sblock]

Balund moves to bind the lieutenant with Shoon's rope, exchanging a glance with Thoma to let the orc know that he should slay the hobgoblin should he resist. Once that task is done, he turns to the others.

"The spirits have shown me the way. The hobgoblins came from the north. We should be able to follow their tracks."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Overhearing Balund's comment, the bound hobgoblin, desperated as he sees his usefulness quickly decreases, cries *"I can guide you the better!"*

OOC: The bow, if it is strung with a tense enough string, would be a Mwk. Composite Longbow [Str +3].


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2006)

Balund locks his cold gaze upon the hobgoblin. "You dare to suggest that you can guide us better than the spirits? The spirits are omniscient, and if you know how to listen, they will speak to you..." Lifting his gaze to regard the others, he continues. "What say you? Should we allow him to guide us? I would not be so inclined to put my fate in his hands."


*OOC: Balund also makes sure to collect the black and white arrows that were found.*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He trips over words, but is regaining some of his confidence
> "To the cave!...
> The complex..."
> 
> ...




Thoma nods. "*White arrows*?" he asks.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

"Two more guards... Elven marksmen... we took them to aid at the complex..."

"S-So...?" Eager to know your answer... and at the same time obviously dead-frightened about a possible negative to accept his guidance


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2006)

Shoon watches the tense situation silently but it is clear that he is worried.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor looks at the fallen and considers his companions' wounds. _Could we take on another 15 foes like this? _ He considers the meager foodstuffs in the wagon. "Better to die trying than starve. Let's take the weapons from the fallen and put them in the wagon. These are troubled times and it would be unwise to leave such an arsenal just laying about."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Thoma points his sword at the hand bound hobgoblin "*Gather*."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2006)

Shoon steps forward as Thoma orders the bound hobgoblin to start looting weapons from the dead.  "What?  Wait, should we not bring the bodies back to the village where they may receive a proper burial?  And what of the food?  Surely we _must_ return that."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2006)

Balund listens to Ivan's words. "I would prefer to give the bodies to the flame, and release the spirits from their corporeal shells, but I realize that most of the 'civilized' peoples have burial practices that are most important to them." Turning his gaze upon the wagon and single horse, the shaman shakes his head. I do not believe this single horse has the strength to free the wagon from its snowy confines."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2006)

Ivan nods at Shoon and Balund.

"The food should be returned, yes.  Some food is better than none, and it may buy us time to retrieve the rest.  But the bodies, cremation will serve as well as any other service.  They could not be buried for months to come.  Not with the ground frozen solid as it is."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

Thoma shrugs. He could care less about the bodies. "*We come for food. We bring back food. He help, he live I say. He no help, I kill*."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

Shoon looks from his cart, to the wagon, and to Thoma;  "What if... Shine helped pull the wagon and... then someone else could pull the empty cart."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2006)

Thoma shrugs. Two horses on wagon with the cart attached on the back. Thoma turns to the prisoner. "*You good with horses? Wagon driver? Set up wagon attach cart. Drive wagon. We talk of platoon. Of chief. Of dogs."* Platoon comes out odd from his tusked mouth, the word drawn out.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2006)

"Using Shine to help pull the wagon sounds like a solid plan. And I've always said, Thoma is as strong as a horse himself!"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 18, 2006)

No more words are needed for the hobgoblin, who stumbles to the wagon, to affix Shine and to sit at the driver's place... It must be noted his efficiency, altough he is clearly scared off his skin -every some thirty seconds he looks back at Thoma-, his movements -after the initial stumbling- are firm and sure.

So, with Thoma and Shine -and the sack of nerves the other horse is- pulling from the cart, after some 15-20 minutes you are able to drag it out of the soft snow, finally to settle it back to the hard path.

OOC: Take "20" on Str check;

what did you finally do with the bodies? so, now you continue towards the town?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

*Kragor*

OOC: Kragor would strip the bodies of weapons and valuables and unless someone offers to burn them or otherwise despose of them, he will leave them where they are.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 18, 2006)

OOC: Well Shoon's idea was to bring them back to town so that their relatives or whatever could pay their respects, not necessarily by digging a hole and putting them in it.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

Thoma could care less about the bodies. Wolf food now is his thought on the matter.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2006)

While Thoma and Shine busy themselves with the cart, Ivan spends as much time as possible gathering whatever tinder he can find.  If he can gather enough in the time he has, he will start the blaze to commend the fallen to the eternal flame.  If not, he will leave his pile near the bodies and attempt to mark the location, physically and in his mind, to return to finish the job later.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2006)

OOC: Is there really any reason we can't just bring the bodies back to town?  The wagon is probably alot lighter with all the food stolen, and Shine is stronger than the horse he replaced.  I don't see the problem.  The cold keeps them from rotting, heck if what's her name is powerful enough she might even be able to raise them.


Oh yeah, all of them are indeed dead right?  Hobgoblins included?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2006)

*Kragor*

OOC: Yeah, I was thinking of the hobgoblins. We should take the villagers back.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 19, 2006)

While the wagon is being pulled free, I van gathers around enough lumber to consume the bodies in a small pyre. After Kragor strips the bodies of weapons and valuables, the pyre is lit and the hobgoblin corpses hauled onto it...

The fire starts consuming the flesh as you start your way towards the town with the corpses of the guards and villagers... and the food!

--------

Even while warily you scan the forest for enemies, no movement shows itself between the tree during the travel back to Wyvern's Nest... certainly the quietness is troubling for Balund and Thoma, even tough it is winter, still, there should be *some* movement.

--------

As soon as you can see the town -just past midday- you can almost hear the sighs of relief and cries of happiness from the few people on the street, who dissappear from your sight to go search for other people in turn, to see the wagon's arrival.

At the unusual racket, certain red-headed priestess comes out of the Red Dragon Inn and walks towards you, surprise evident on her face even after the minutes it took for her to meet the wagon... As soon as you are near enough, her look becomes puzzled, and then inquiring, fixed on the driver's seat.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2006)

*Balund*

Noticing the priestesses inquiring look, Balund nods toward the hobgoblin. "Your town appears to have attracted the attention of a certain undesireable element. There are more of them in a cave nearby, but we thought it wise to return what supplies we could to the town before investigating further."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

Danya nods at Balund. As you near the wagon to the center of the town, people start crowding around until you have to stop not to step on them, they start unloading the wagon -most of them giving wary looks to the driver before continuing-. 

The grim faces have given place to smiles and chatter amont the villagers...
*"No!"*
A middle aged woman cries in despair as she discovers the corpses of the sent villagers... and starts crying, leaning over them... at this, a small boy clad on thick clothing comes beside Shoon and innocently asks "why is mom crying?"

Seeing the corpses of the guards, the general happiness is quenched back to cold ashes. And now the looks at the driver aren't wary, but hostile, even a stone is thrown, which bounces harmlessly against the commander's armor -he doesn't react-.

The unloading takes place and the people move everything to the Red Dragon Inn, where -you assume- there will be distribution of supplies. After the crates are removed, the corpses are lain on the hard, cold ground.

While some of you help with these tasks -Thoma is especially praised at the unloading of crates-, Danya speaks to Balund:
"Will you be staying for lunch?" -she smiles, warm in spite of her obvious grief- 
but, changing to a more pragmatic subject, she asks 
"There's still some supplies out there, right?... and there are more of _them_ out there..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 21, 2006)

Shoon tries to guide the child away from the wagon, explaining; "I- uh... Something... sad has happened.  I'm sorry, it is better if you let your mother tell you herself...  Why don't you wait inside for her."  After the boy does as he suggests, Shoon returns to the wagon to see if there is anything else he can do.  Catching the priestess' words he approaches her with a bowed head.  "Lady Danya, I'm sorry.  We... didn't reach them in time...  we took this hobgoblin prisoner and he has told us of their base.  He has told that there are but fifteen others of his kind.  His allies took most of the food as well as two elven prisoners back to their base.  I think we should leave as soon as possible to find this cave and rescue the prisoners."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2006)

Thoma sheathes his sword, the blood from his many serious wounds have dried slightly staining him dark red.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor busies himself with the unloading, the mood of the crowd weighs heavily on him. He is eager to get back to the rest of the food and to try and save the elves.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Ivan nods at Shoon's comments.

"We only returned to deliver what food we could.  Hopefully it will be enough to avert disaster while we go in search of what remains.  Our time is short."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2006)

"Indeed, our time is short, but such are the ways of winter. The hobgoblins have not had time to use up much of the supplies, so it stands to reason that they are stored in their base. The spirits shall lead us, and hopefully, we can take them by surprise."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Kragor Human Duskblade*

Kragor looks to his companions, "I am fit and ready to return. What of the rest of you? Are you all able to continue the fight or should beg the further services of the healer before we set off?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2006)

"I am uninjured, and ready to proceed, though I have used some the power that the spirits grant to me each day. Still, I am prepared to continue.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 22, 2006)

Seeing Thoma sheathe his bloody sword, remaining beside the hobgoblin in guard over it, Danya says "You might be uninjured Balund, but your companion has more than a scratch... If what you are saying is correct, you must move immediately as you say" While saying this, she approaches with you to the empty wagon and the silent hobgoblin, applying her hand to Thoma's great wound from one the hobgoblins' sword, a flame surges all of a sudden cleaning much of the orc's body.

"I don't know how strong the number of goblinoids might be, but I'm not sure if you are wise in going against them, even with Ivan carrying the flame by your side" There is genuine concern here, and Ivan notices how her attitude is not the normal one of a Sister of the Flame, much less of Danya Firehair... the cold hits suffered by the town have made their mark on her also.

"Maybe we will now be able to stand through a pair of weeks or so... why would anyone set a town in a place of such cruel winter?... Nevermind, both you, Kragor and Shoon, have repaid your debt... maybe now I can try and rally some of the villagers for dealing with the hobgoblins..." She seems to have gained back the years she didn't show before, the situation obviously has troubled her deeply.

[sblock=Balund]You see, as she speaks, how she grows faint and ashen... and see a great ominous bird, grey as doubt, perched on her shoulder[/sblock]
OOC: Thoma is cured 15hp, still has 3 points of damage


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2006)

Ivan shakes his head.

"We cannot give up now Danya!  We know where the food is, and there are people being held with it.  They cannot last a few more weeks!  And the villagers are good people, but not warriors.  I cannot say who founded this town, or why they chose this spot, but it is our home.  We cannot simply give up on it.  To lose hope is to die."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2006)

Thoma's eyes widen at the flames licking over him then flashes his tusks in thanks for the healing. At her words that it is not wise to continue on he looks over the villagers, scowls and says "*Pfah! Balund say we go, we go*." Thoma looks at the hobgoblin. "*He drive wagon, tell of food. Thoma no kill now. Thoma give to flame woman*." The orc shakes his head, cricks his neck from side to side and says "*Thoma ready go now*."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2006)

"Lady Danya, I do not feel I have repaid my debt to you.  I must make sure that the food is recovered.  Besides, I connat leave until Sion recovers... Uh, how is she?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2006)

*Kragor*

"I thank you for freeing me of further debt Danya, but I would not abandon the people here to starvation or worse at the hands of the hobgobins if there is a chance I can help. I am prepared to survey this cave and see if their is ought we can do against the hobgoblins."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 25, 2006)

At your words of confidence, pride, and sympathy, she cant's help to smile again -tough she does try to keep her grim look, she smiles, a light back upon her face.

"Lady Danya, I do not feel I have repaid my debt to you. I must make sure that the food is recovered. Besides, I connat leave until Sion recovers... Uh, how is she?"

"She is still... recovering, she is still unconscious, but you can see her now" with this, she starts towards her house, beckoning the five of you to follow "Seeing how the things are, you could use some help... and I have some help stored for emergencies"

Back into the warmth of the shrine, she guides you before the door of what must be her room, asking you to wait for her in the principal room, the room with the beds and the large fireplace. Sion still lays on one of them...

"Shoon?..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2006)

"I'm- here."  he says, stuttering in surprise.  He sits down on the stool next to her bed, "How do you- feel?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

*Shoon*

A hint of a smile shows on her face, but she doesn't onpen her eyes. "Where?... You protected me..." her voice starts fading...

"So-so cold..." now her voice completly stops, to give place to a sigh and following cold silence.

Her breast is working with steady rythm, and a smile blooms on her face. Worried as you were for her, you just now realize she is feebly holding your hand in hers.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

When she enters the room, she beckons the remaining four of you to come to her -this time silently, so as not to disturb Shoon- there she gives you each a stoppered vial filled with light blue fluid "Potions of healing, I won't give any advice about when to use them, you should know" she has certainly regained her attitude, difficult to put her down for long.

"And... Ivan, take this" She hands Ivan a simple iron mace, quite similar to his own mace "I walked around the world a bit before settling here, you know"

"Now, this is what I wanted to offer you, and you better take it... 
that's all"[sblock=Balund]As the mace changes hands, you can see flames covering it and then reducing themselves, but not extinguishing[/sblock]OOC: 5 potions of CLW


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2006)

*Kragor*

Carefully slipping the vial into a pouch Kragor nods, "A most generous gift, and likely just what we need to turn the tide."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 26, 2006)

"I . . ."

Ivan pauses, at a loss for words.  Eventually he bows his head.

"Thank you."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2006)

Shoon gently squeezes her hand, with his other hand he checks her forehead "It's alright, everything is going to be alright."  He remains pretty much oblivious to the others in the room.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

> "A most generous gift, and likely just what we need to turn the tide."



"You're welcome Mr. Kragor, it is a low price to pay if you manage to recover the food, and certainly a small gift for those who having repaid their debt, insisted in helping"



> "Thank you."



She laughs lightly. "Then, if you thank me for a chunk of iron, I don't know what you'll do when I tell you you can actually channel the power of your fire through it"

OOC: You can, as an immediate action, spend turn attempts to increase the damage of the next hit by xd6 fire damage, where x is equal to the number of attempts spent


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2006)

"The spirits of fire are powerful," says Balund, his voice low, as he takes the proffered potion. He stares at the iron mace now in Ivan's hand, considering it with a thoughtful expression upon his face. "We are most thankful for the aid of the flame in our coming struggle." Turning his tattooed face to look at Thoma, the shaman gives a slight nod of his head. "The spirits speak to us loudly. I am certain that it is their will that we continue down the path we have started, and uncover the road that lays before us."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2006)

Shoon sits quietly next to the sleeping Sion throughout the conversation.  Finally he carefully places her hand back upon the bed and stands, turning to the others. "We should leave soon."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2006)

"Then let us be off. Tarrying about here only keeps us from our goal."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2006)

Thoma nods to Balund, gets up and leaves, ready to go hunt down the hobgoblin legion.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

"Godspeed" A blessing and a smile

-------------------------------------------

When you are leaving, the hobgoblin sitting on the empty wagon just stares at your group.
"You still need a guide"

OOC: 

note: the mace is masterwork

note2: so... are you taking Shoon's horse? the wagon? the hobgoblin?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: Re: Note Two: Probably a good idea to take all of them, we need Shine to pull the wagon which we need to cary the food, and we need the hobgoblin to lead us to the cave.  We should also probably ask him a few more questions while we have the chance, like what the heck he and his compatriates are doing up here in the first place.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: 

1) Unless anyone voices otherwise by tomorrow, I'll take that as having been the choice

2) So Thoma keeps carrying around the weapons of the guards and hobgoblins? (just for me to know)


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 28, 2006)

Taking the hobgoblin with you again, after some time of travel, dusk is approaching when you arrive to the ambush site... your uncovered skin feels the cold of the approaching darkness, even the pyre has somehow been quenched and a small layer of snow has covered the charred bodies.

Shoon's cart and the blood of spilled during the fight is all that remains here, likewise covered with some snow.

The hobgoblin descends from the wagon, and states "we have to continue on foot"

OOC: feel free to ask -as DL suggested- anything to the hobgoblin (not promising answers tough), and discuss what you are doing now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Heh, uh I just realized that I gave you guys my rope to tie up the hobgoblin even though I have manicles... oops.  I thought we were having Thoma bring the cart back to town.

Unfortunately Shoon is quite unintimidating so I doubt any interogation I try will be of much use.  Besides, he's already scared of Thoma.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Kragor*

"I suggest that we ask about sentries and defenses. The first thing that we see that even hints he might have played us false will see a blade across his throat."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2006)

Balund leads the group back to the tracks that he originally found in the snow. Turning to regard the hobgoblin, he addresses the manacled goblinoid. "You will lead us from here. If I note any deception, or if you attempt to flee, you shall find my arrow and Thoma's blade waiting. Perhaps if you aid us well, though, you will find yourself rewarded."



*OOC: Diplomacy +5 to try to get more aid from the hobgoblin.*


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2006)

Ivan descends from the wagon and looks around and the cold aftermath of their battle.

"It's getting dark.  How far is this place?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 28, 2006)

"I suggest that we ask about sentries and defenses. The first thing that we see that even hints he might have played us false will see a blade across his throat."
The answer is straightfoward: "Two guards at the cave's mouth...
But with me and the other two not returning I can't tell..."



> "You will lead us from here. If I note any deception, or if you attempt to flee, you shall find my arrow and Thoma's blade waiting. Perhaps if you aid us well, though, you will find yourself rewarded."



He nods silently, fear is gone now tough, what you are able to perceive is a hint of hateful disgust -probably not shown before because of the _terror_ provided by Thoma-



> "It's getting dark. How far is this place?"



"An hour..." and with a smirk, adds "for those with strong legs"

OOC: I'll update later today again (just in case)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2006)

Balund casts a grim look at the hobgoblin. "You will tell us before we get in earshot of the cave. I will not chance you warning your companions. If you do not, I will summon the most vile of spirits to torment your frail body for all eternity."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

Shoon looks away from the unfinished cremation and tries not to inhale the stench of burning flesh that is coming from it.  He turns to the hobgoblin, "I want to know, why are you here?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2006)

Ivan turns away from the hobgoblin's smirk for second to face his comrades.

"We go now?  Or wait till morning?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2006)

*Balund*

"I say we go now. The spirits will guide us should darkness fall."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2006)

If we go Shoon is bringing Shine, he's not going to let him freeze to death, alone, strapped to a wagon.  Anyway, he's a warhorse so he'll actually be useful in a fight.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

"*Darkness better.*" Thoma turns to the hobgoblin. "*More dogs?*"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 29, 2006)

> "I want to know, why are you here?"




"The Black Hound hires its services to whoever puts the coin, we were brought from the south... for the time being we are waiting for orders"

-------------

So you advance over the snow while the dark fingers of night start wrapping everything into it's  cold grasp...

The sparse forest starts getting heavier, more trees, more clustered every step you take... 
The horse reduces the speed of your progress, but even the you manage to keep a -somehow- steady progress...

OOC: not with my material at hand right now, expect an update in about 12 hours


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

Thoma keeps his night sharp eyes peeled as they progress.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2006)

Balund moves agiley through the snow, as one accustomed to living in the wilds. His movements are somewhat erratic, and it seems he always tries to keep a tree close by as if expecting an ambush. The shaman's cold blue eyes dart back and forth, and his ears strain to pick up any unusual sounds...


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 29, 2006)

Advancing in darkness now, with he moon as only light, you keep going... breath comes out as small clouds and the fingers are growing numb because of the cold.

You hadn't yet found out the cave, but supposedly it should be fairly near...

[sblock=Shoon, Balund, and Kragor]
The silver touch of the moon makes a leave glitter silver... silver leaves?!

No, the silver tip of an arrow pointing at your group from some fourty feet ahead; you can make out a humanoid siluhette on one of the trees (Balund sees another, on other tree 20 feet from this one) at some 20 feet of height, affixed to a branch with its legs.[/sblock]

Spot DC 19 & 19. (15 & 15 for Thoma)
Balund: 10+9=19 and 12+9=21
Thoma: 14+0=14 and 8+0=8
Shoon: 2+2=4 and 17+2=19
Kragor: 4+1=5 and 19+1=20
Ivan: 10+3=13 and 14+3=17

Surprise Round:
22. Shoon
19. #1
11. Balund
03. #2
02. Kragor


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Shoon inhales sharply and warns the others in a quiet voice, "Archers, in the trees." he also looks at the hobgoblin and warns.  "Do not do anything foolish." With that, he moves to take cover behind the nearest tree to the sentry that he can reach.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 30, 2006)

Shoon's whisper of advice comes a bit too late for Balund, who was carrying himself with the thoughts of an ambush... the glint from the first tree approaches... fast, far too fast to allow the white-haired man any kind of reaction, and black-shafted arrow lodges heavily with a *thump* into his left shoulder.

For the rest, the forest is dead silent.

OOC: #1 Attack 18 vs. AC 15; 6 damage


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2006)

*Kragor*

Moving quickly, Kragor also takes cover behind a tree and pulls a javelin.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2006)

Balund grunts in pain as the black feathered arrow tears into his flesh. The shaman readies his bow, while moving forward and taking shelter behind a thick trunk of a tree.





*
Move 10' forward to close distance to 30', take cover and ready bow.
AC: 17, HP: 10/16
*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2006)

Ivan starts at Shoon's warning and looks up just in time to see Balund struck by an arrow.  Stunned by the sudden attack, he is momentarily at a loss.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 2, 2006)

As Kragor shifts to get the cover of a tree, he instinctively rises his shield, almost carelessly... the arrow quivers for some seconds, like a bad weed with black leaves on it...

Silence... The hobgoblin commander promptly throws himself to the floor behind another tree.

Now the silouhettes have been pinpointed -their cover blown-, but are still behind the shadows, making difficult to clearly see where there is tree and where there is archer.

Silence, and the only ones seen are Thoma and Ivan, standing as perfect targets against the silver moonlight...

OOC: Actions for the first round?

22. Shoon
19. #1
11. Balund
11. Ivan
06. Thoma
03. #2
02. Kragor


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2006)

How high up in the tree is the nearest archer, and how close to Shoon is the tree?  Can he move so that he is within Sai range of his target while ending up with cover against the other archer?  If not it's ok, I just want to attack the nearest archer.

Sai +4 1d4+1 x2 Range 10


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2006)

Balund quickly knocks arrow to bow, takes aim around the trunk of the tree he is using for cover, and looses feathered death toward the nearest foe.




*
Attack +5, Damage 1d6+2
AC: 17, HP: 10/16
*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

Still not certain where his foes lie, Ivan reaches for a dagger from his belt and attempts to join his friends under cover.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2006)

*Kragor*

The Duskblade incants briefly, the arcane words said with precision, until a red hot orb of stone appears in his hand wreathed with arcane power. He hurls it at the archer with a grin of excitement. 

[sblock]Kelgore's Fire Bolt, 2d6 fire damage, reflex for half, medium range.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 4, 2006)

OOC: update asap, need to get sleep. Archers are 40 ft from your initial position, 20 ft high.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 4, 2006)

OOC: Crap, oh well, how large/thick is the tree of the nearest archer?  If I can't reach them where they are then maybe I can bring them to me.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Thoma rushes forward leaping to behind a tree near the archers, a throwing axe coming to his hand as he moves and flinging forth once he reaches his tree.

ooc move 30' throwing axe +4 1d6+5 RI 10 ft. slashing


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

As Shoon relinquishes his cover to move into offensive position, an arrow lodges on the snow a few centimeters from his left foot, but instead of ignoring the arrow, the quiet matial artist swiftly brings it to his hand and bolsters his speed, almost sliding over the snow...

      When he reaches the trunk of the tree, darkness nonwithstanding, he takes both the sai and the arrow, using them to with unearthly grace fluidly climb up the pine. And when he's near enough to the offending archer, leaves the arrow lodged to propell himself on it -against all odds the arrow stands his weight for a splinter second- and jumps...
      Absolutely unforseen, the jump ends with a stunningly precise kick, breaking the hobgoblin's neck; and now, Shoon falls onto the snow, with feline style... one second later the corpse falls behind him.

Balund quickly knocks arrow to bow, takes aim around the trunk of the tree he is using for cover, but his aim is off, he hadn't aimed at the archer, he aimed at one of the shadows...

Still not certain where his foes lie, Ivan reaches for a dagger from his belt and attempts to join his friends under cover, scanning the area for the remaining foe.

Thoma rushes forward leaping to behind a tree near the archers, once he reaches his tree a throwing axe coming to his hand and is launched at the guard... wood... a cracking sound... a pretty big branch plunges down onto the snow, with the throwing axe lodged onto it.
He smells fear.

Seeing the fate of his companion, the remaining archer loses another arrow, this time Shoon receives the impact, deeply into his tigh, the piercing arrowhead cold into his flesh.

After all this, the Duskblade incants briefly, arcane words streaming from his lips, until a red hot orb of stone appears in his hand wreathed with arcane power. 
The blazing boulder makes full impact on the hobgoblin's chest, acting as a pointer for everyone, lasting some seconds before being quenched under the archer's howl of pain.

To this howl, another one answers, but this one a black dog's howl.


OOC:

22. Shoon: Attack "20", "20"; Critical hit "99"->Pierced Skull, Fort "30" or die
19. #1: Dead
11. Balund: Attack 14; miss
11. Ivan: Draws dagger, takes cover
06. Thoma: Attack 20; miss
03. #2: Attack 17 vs Shoon; 7 damage
02. Kragor: Kelgore's fire bolt; Ref 12; 8 damage; Dex check 15 (Doesn't lose balance)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 5, 2006)

*Shoon, 7/14*

OOC: Holy crap, I never knew I was so bad ass!   I actually had meant to determine whether it would be worth my while to try to cut the tree down, I guess for a moment I forgot Shoon isn't a dwarven fighter.  I didn't know I could reach the guy in one turn.    What kind of rules are you using for natural 20s on confirmation? 


Shoon turns to look at the corpse sprawled across the snow, its neck bent at an unnatural angle.  He hadn't even meant for that attack to kill him, he wasn't even sure how he had pulled it off at all.  

He is suddenly reminded of the combat as something impacts him, accompanied by immense pain.  Staring down at the object protruding from his leg he finds himself struggling as the pain and the image before him conspired to rob him of his most recent meal.  _"Do not give in to the pain.  People are relying on you.  This is a real fight, and Sion can't help you."_ he thinks to himself, as he carefully interposes the nearest tree between the archer and himself, and tries to get himself closer to his foe.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2006)

Balund darts from cover to close the distance between himself and the other archer. Taking cover behind another tree, the shaman once again takes aim with his bow and let's fly arrow...


*
Close to 30' distance, take cover
Attack +4 (+5 within 30'), Damage 1d6+1 (1d6+2 within 30')
AC: 17, HP: 10/16
*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kragor*

Kragor takes up his javelin and charges forward looking for the hound. 

OOC: Kragor will toss it at the hound if he can find him, otherwise at the archer. +3 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6, 20/x2, 30'r


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hearing the sound of the approaching hound, Ivan changes tactics.  With almost negligent aim, he hurls the dagger at the archer without bothering to close in.  Even as the dagger leaves his hand he spins around and reaches for his new mace.

[sblock=ooc]SA: Ranged attack against the archer. . . 
-7 to attack I believe.  1d4+2.  19-20
MA: Draw mace[/sblock]


----------

